# Identifying "unknown" hardware



## Chewbubba (Jun 30, 2000)

Specs: WinXP SP1; Intel 915GEV mobo, Intel Pentium IV 3.2Ghz

In Device Manager, under Other Devices, there is an "unknown device". I uninstalled it, rebooted, and the hardware detector thing came up and said it found "unknown" hardware and wanted to know if I wanted to install the drivers for it.

The only thing I know about it is this: "on Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640" and the I/O ranges are 004E-004F and 4700-470B.

Any idea on what this is and what to do to make this go away or install?


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

have U added anything to your pc lately or formatted your hard drive ?


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

I think you need to install the drivers for your motherboard. If you don't have a disk that came with the board, just google the make and model. They're easy to find.


----------



## Chewbubba (Jun 30, 2000)

I thought that too about installing a driver or something from the disk, but I have no idea which one to install.

My folder choices are:
Audio
Chipset_INF (seems a likely choice, but it or it's subfolders are unselectable)
LAN
VIDEO

The only other thing I've learned was from the System Information:
"Not Available	ACPI\IFX0101\1	The drivers for this device are not installed."


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-011594.htm

This page should have all you need


----------



## Chewbubba (Jun 30, 2000)

I went here:
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

and reinstalled the audio drivers and the INF Chipset drivers.

No change to the "unknown hardware".

Should I reinstall everything else on that page, or is there another possible solution?


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

Could be that security module thing. If you don't want to use something, you could have a look at the bios and disable any accessories that you don't use. In any case, It might be worth having all the drivers loaded if only to identify the hardware.


----------

